# Do you challenge yourself?



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Seems like there are a million items available to hunters to make it easier (more successful). I generally stay away from most of this stuff. There is always some level of challenge when hunting but it's getting to the point that many hunters are looking for a guarantee of success. Lifelike decoys, electronic decoys and calls, huge trailers, fast equipment and amunition....Where does it end... Don't get me wrong, early on in my hunting career I experimented with a lot of stuff too. What I learned very quickly is that this stuff would drain your pocket book very quickly and at some point make hunting a drag.. At least in my case it seemed that the simpler it was the more I enjoyed it. Now if you aren't dragging a packpack full of gear with you for a 2 hr hunt most guys are lost. I see a lot of people getting into bowhunting or muzzleloader hunting not as much for the personal challenge as the opportunity for another score. Many of these same people wouldn't even consider taking it up if they had to use a recurve bow or a traditional muzzle loader. They claim to do it for the challenge but take advantage of every bit of modern technology they can.

Because of much of this stuff hunters don't even have the bacic woodsmanship and shooting skills hunters once had, and miss out on valuable lessons. How does a rangefinding scope improve your basic shooting skills? I'ts really a sad trend... One might as well be playing a video games.........


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Woo Hoo, good on you for being MR. OUTDOORSMAN!!!! You should sign up for that TV show on the Outdoor Channel, you would be a winner for sure!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Just because some thing isn't a challenge for you, doesn't mean it isn't a challenge for some one else. Most folks have to get their feet wet before they dive into the ocean.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

You are learning that most every new whiz bang gadget, gizmo and other trinket follows the old adage:

new fishing lures are not necessarily made to catch fish, but rather catch the fisherman.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Another crybaby attempting to get attention because he is doing it the "hard" way!! Hunters should stick together not try to tear each other down because they aren't doing it exactly the same way. Is the guy having fun while he is doing it?? that's what hunting is suposed to be about isn't it?


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I can see where your coming from dakota, but don't fully agree. I also enjoy trying out some of those new products, while others are just good for a laugh. I'm sure if you go back far enough in history there were those who said the same thing. What do you need a laser rangefinding scope for...... such as, why would you need anything other than a fixed power scope that variable power scope doesn't help your basic shooting skills. Of course there are more new products coming out to the market today. Sure it is a drain on the pocket book, but you are also keeping someone else employed, and if you enjoy it that makes it even better.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: Certainly no Mr. Outdoorsman here. Far from it. I'm hardly better than average. But I have found over the years that some things are just way to easy for my taste....Like hunting deer out of a treestand for example.

What I was trying to get across is that some of the best hunts are often done without all the gagetry. Sometimes people get so wrapped up in the gimmics and end results that the "hunt" part is lost. You learn far more by challenging yourself that doing the same thing every day with the same results if if those results are desirable.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I enjoy all aspects of hunting, from longbow, to long range rifle with laser rangefinder. Often when I decide to go bow hunting the next day I go to bed not knowing what I will hunt with. It depends on my mood when I get up in the morning. I may take my Mathews with drop away rest and sights, or I may choose my Dan Tolke Whip (longbow). One year I tried to talk the Game and Fish into letting me use a spear. That was a no go.
Muzzleloaders now there is a good subject in itself. I have two inline, and three traditional. Just the other day I was on another thread on here asking about blackpowder because I would like to have a flintlock. I have not hunted with my muzzleloaders for two years. I think I need to break out my Hawken for a squirrel hunt with the grandkids over Christmas vacation. Hmmmm, no I think I'll take the TC Patriot 45 cal pistol. Hmmm no, maybe my old TC Cherokee, hmmm who knows I'll have to wait until were ready to walk out the door. Anyone have a flintlock for sale???????


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

dakotashooter, I do agree with you do a point, but not every one is in your situation with your experiences. To me bow hunting with my compound is a challenge. Can I make myself sit still and quiet for X hours. Can I force myself to sit in 30 or 10 or -10 degree weather and stay alert and quiet. Can I make a good, clean kill shot when it counts, can I keep myself under control so I don't blow the shot, can I keep my breathing under control, can I keep my scent to a minimum, ect. This may not be a big deal to you, but to me and many others it is challenging. Maybe after 20 years I will feel the need to stalk deer and see how close I can get. Right now, it is trying to pattern them, learning where to put stands, working on shooting, ect. Hell, for some just getting into the woods is a challenge. I think you just came off a little high and mighty with your post, maybe didn't express with the words what your mind was saying?

I was going to have to comment about your picture with the big fish next to your screen name. You didn't catch that out of a modern boat with trolling motor or electronics, and you didn't use a fancy graphite rod and expensive reel with top of the line......line, did you? I am sure you used a dugout canoe you made by hand and a cane pole you made yourself.....right? Other wise it would be just like playing a video game. oke: :wink:

Can you really blame people for using all the advantages? Some of them make hunting better, kills cleaner, keep us warmer, and all that.

Some of the advantages are just because we are a lazy bunch of people overall. We are a society that rewards lazy slobs that have a bunch of kids, but no jobs with free stuff. We are so lazy we can't even say Jennifer Lopez or Adrian Peterson, it has been reduced to AP and J-.......no, I can't force myself to say it! Kids in school are not even required to know answers for tests any more, as long as they know how to google the answers that is ok. What do you expect?


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Good topic dakota and I see exactly where you're coming from. :thumb:

Kinda reminds me when I first got into fly fishing.
I spend an embarrassing amount of time and money looking for that magic wand that wud make me a casting pro overnight. :lol:
And when it comes to hunting,,, like most things in life, I've felt for a long time simpiler is better. :beer:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> I was going to have to comment about your picture with the big fish next to your screen name. You didn't catch that out of a modern boat with trolling motor or electronics, and you didn't use a fancy graphite rod and expensive reel with top of the line......line, did you? I am sure you used a dugout canoe you made by hand and a cane pole you made yourself


Guilty...I caught it in my $1,500, 25 year old boat with my $50 reel and $40 rod about 300 yards from the boat ramp.............. Though I often use my $200, ten foot boat...........................

I guess my point is that while technology makes us more successfull outdoorsmen I'm not sure it makes us better outdoorsmen.
I know a few guys that think they have the outdoor skills to survive anything but strip them down to basic equipment and they wil get hungry real fast because they have become dependent on technology rather than skill. I'm not saying I have any special skills but I'm not as dependent on technology as many, and I like the extra challenge.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes I challenge myself when hunting. I carry enough equipment to make an average non US sniper very jealous. I try to take a shot as far as I know I can make.

I have shot enough deer so close with rifle and handgun I have been hit with back spray. No sir I do not like it.

If you like getting close that is great. I have been there and done that and I do not find any challenge in that at all.

MacGyver can build an airplane out of gum and paper clips, but Chuck Norris can roundhouse-kick his head through a wall and take it.


----------



## Jig Master (Nov 18, 2011)

When you become a senior citizen hunter or fisherman, what wasn't challenging years ago, becomes challenging again, and you can't buy enough toys to make it any easier.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

is this like when billy the kid in young guns was talking about making it to old mexico


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Jig Master said:


> When you become a senior citizen hunter or fisherman, what wasn't challenging years ago, becomes challenging again, and you can't buy enough toys to make it any easier.


Ah come on don't tell me that. I have been using that excuse for toys. I went from a tent to a 17 foot trailer and my old bones like it when I turn up the thermostat.  After three knee surgeries I don't like dragging deer either. You would not believe how many feet of rope I can store under the hood of my Polaris Ranger.


----------



## Jig Master (Nov 18, 2011)

Good one Plainsman, you got me!


----------

